# [Risolto]grub error 17

## Nio84

Salve, appena riavvio il sistema e seleziono gentoo ,grub mi dà errore 17, se ho capito bene dalla documentazione ....l'errore è dato da un mancato riconoscimento del filesystem della partizione che gli ho passato in grub.conf.....

Mi pare di capire che grub conta includendo lo zero . 

L'ordine delle partizioni sul mio hardisk è

1)Windows partizione primaria 

2)linux root partizione logica sda5 con jfs 

3)swap partizione logica sda6 

windows per grub sarà (hd0,0)

e la root di linux essendo la seconda sarà (hd0,1) giusto??  e la real_root= sarà /dev/sda5 

ho messo pure ro per il filesystem jfs

in cosa sto sbagliando?Last edited by Nio84 on Wed Jun 23, 2010 8:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

La prima partizione logica è (hd0,4) indipendentemente da quante partizioni primarie hai.

----------

## cloc3

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2)linux root partizione logica sda5 con jfs 
> 
> e la root di linux essendo la seconda sarà (hd0,1) giusto??

 

no.

concordemente con info grub->namingConventions, dovrebbe essere (hd0,4).

Hack, battuto sul tempo

----------

## Nio84

Ah capito quindi conta da zero a partire dai numeri sda..... pensavo in base alla posizione....Grazie

----------

## bi-andrea

riesci a bootare ora?

----------

## Nio84

Si grazie ho corretto.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

quando si risolve il problema sarebbe opportuno aggiungere il tag risolto al topic  :Wink: 

----------

